# Safe plants



## Jake

any body know any safe plants for hedgie and leopard gecko terraruims?
tommarrow I'm getting some peat moss for my lizard and another gecko 
my terrarium is gigantic I can have as many as 5 and have happy lizards lol


----------



## Christemo

Why would you put plants in a hedgehog cage?


----------



## hanhan27

Christemo, some people do natural themes with their cages  

I do remember seeing some cages with plants in them... It might have been in the Cage Setup Examples thread?


----------



## NoDivision

I know Larry has some cacti in his cages, but they are up out of hedgie reach. Most people who have any kind of "plant" in the cage have artificial plants like the kind you'd use in aquariums. I think some people also tried grass or wheatgrass, but it's hard to maintain live plantings in hedgehog cages because they may either use them as a bathroom or dig them up.


----------



## LarryT

I love plants they do give off oxygen  My plants are on top of the coolers so the hogs can't get to them.


----------



## Rosalia

Why are people so hasitant with plants?
i understand why if they are ofcourse in any way poisonous..
But other then that... hedgehogs encounter plants in the wild to (i would imagine) so why not have a bit of nature in their life?


----------



## Jake

my leopard gecko has a new and improved habitat 
I made a substrate of sphagnum moss, potting soil, and calcium sand. 
The topmost layer is more moss with slate tile broken on top of it to look more natural.
I plan on adding some live plants that are gecko safe. And also add a additional gecko.

Tried to get one today and bought it but noticed a few health issues 
this lizard was bound up inside and her nose had lots of thick clear liquid ozzing out 
her legs weren't working right and her toes were bound in poorly shed skin (was the only problem i noticed at the shop)
probably wouldn't have left the shop with the lizard in the first place if I wasn't there with the 4 year olds they are quit distracting

my girlfriend was heart broke over it I was to, she felt like crying
I did return the poor creature and get my refund
I'll have somebody who lives closer than me look at them later and see if the shop fixed the problems that coused this to happen
so the only good thing about my birthday was getting to rebuild a terrarium cheaply and safely


----------



## LarryT

So sad a belated Happy Birthday to you,Jake!!


----------

